# ideas that can help lose weight



## spirit (Jun 14, 2014)

it can be a nightmare for some people to lose weight and especially if hunger is always there or food intake is hard to control, did you know there is a way to lose weight it does work it just means making some adjustments getting used to them and giving things a chance and not to rush it, the big key is the amount you eat, eating smaller portions spaced out through out the day and during eating a meal, whether your breakfast lunch tea or dinner supper however you eat how many times in a day is to check your blood sugar first before you eat and make sure your levels are all right for you, then eat your food and have a drink though if your not used to exercise and may need a little  extra only if your at risk of hypo's then eat a Little bit extra to enable you to exercise as some peoples energy can be used up faster than others so if you know already how your body reacts to exercise, then adjust your food intake according to exercise, do not increase food in take if your not exercising just eat what you normally have.Have a target goal a regular plan and stick with it, soon as you have eaten and is comfortable time your 2 hours for after eating your meal and in the 2 hours exercise you do not need a gym you do not need to do anything drastic just do a long brisk walk that lasts 30 minutes to an hour,or you can do in the 2 hours house work like vacum cleaning mopping or sweeping the floor,lifting and carrying washing,emptying bins, you need to be active, you can dance or do some aerobics moderate is good enough or medium strength work outs, bike riding, swimming, in those 2 hours your doing a activity always carry with you bottled water or if your at risk of a hypo you need either a hypo wallet with all emergency things in it glucose tablets etc or a sandwich or fruit that is only to be used for emergency not to be snacking on if your not hypo. 
For those who suffer with hyper,if your blood glucose is up yet more up than it should be before excercising,check your ketones use the ketone test strip dip in urine see if there is ketones in your urine, if there is ketones do not excercise, as your sugers will go up higher so what you need to do before doing exercise is get your sugars lower, and you must not be feeling unwell, with headaches, heavy tiredness etc, any sign of a hyper no exercise till you are on the normal with sugars for you. always check with your doctor before any exercise it is safe or not safe for , you to do as all diabetics will be at different levels in health to each other,always have a back up plan when your exercising an emergency kit or food and drink with you if you go hypo.Plus mobile phone always let some one know where you will be incase anything should happen, prevent hypo's eat regular and healthy keep active and you can conquer,prevent hyper,keep in control of any food that triggers a hyper, to much sugar in the body will just make it go up, check your sugar with a meter to see what foods are causing the raised levels and also anything you drink is just as important, if you get a sign a hyper is on the way get in control of it immediately never let it control you, and always tell some one if you feel unwell hypo or hyper. You can get your figures back and look good and feel good, i exercise everyday, I had trouble at first losing weight, now the weight is coming off slowly yet i feel good for it..p.s some foods can make you want to urinate more and those that do are things like cucumber anything that contains more water, it is a good idea eating them only if your struggling to urinate it will clean you out to, if your at the toilet to much do not eat them unless it does not affect you if you have eaten them before.good luck everyone p.s when you reach the 2 hours of keeping busy, check your blood glucose on meter see how your levels are with exercise is it going a better result, is it higher or lower, keep a record of all you did what you ate and drank which exercise you did and how long for with date and time, if your reacting to anything with exercise or food and drink you must adjust accordingly if there is something affecting you, you may need to reduce or increase a little food or drink or be not so crazy with exercise or if not doing much look at effort. if you repeat this process through out the day everyday you will achieve your goals, remember health and safety for you is important not to over do it, just do what your body will allow you to do what you can cope with, enjoy your chosen activity and you will find it will work for you.you do not need a diet that is advertised on TV, you need common sense eat fresh food veg fruit etc do not add salt sugar fat etc to it eat it as it is whether raw or cooked and you will get positive results.


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 18, 2014)

That's a lovely positive thread


----------



## spirit (Jun 18, 2014)

glad you find the post helpful hugs x


----------

